# Inkassobüro M. B.



## Guenther_Kassel (5 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich bekomme seit einiger Zeit Mahnungen im Wochentakt von einem Rechtsanwalt M.  B.  aus Hamburg Mönckebergstr. 19.

Laut Auskunft gibt es dort diesen Rechtsanwalt gar nicht.

Wer weiß was von diesem Mann?

Grüß 
Günther aus Kassel

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Inkassobüro M. B.*

Ist ein bekannter Name im [noparse]WWW [/noparse]

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="Matthias+Brandes"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Inkassobüro Matthias Brandes*

Doch den gibt es und auch unter der Adresse. Gib´ mal das Pseudonym Debran in eine Suchmaschine ein. Für was (wen) will er Geld?

ht*p://w*w.debran.de/debran_impressum.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Inkassobüro M. B.*

Debran ist kein Pseudonym, sondern bezeichnet die Anfangsbuchstaben der Firmengründer. Mir kommen die dänisch vor... wenn man das hier so liest


> Für was (wen) will er Geld?


----------



## Carola (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Inkassobüro M. B.*

Hallo,
meine Tochter(13) hat auch so einen Brief bekommen. Er steht aber eine falsche Hausnummer auf dem Brief. 
von M. B.  Rechtsanwalt - Inkasso - Forderungsüberwachung
Da wir auch nie eine Rechnung bekommen haben, sehe ich auch gar nicht ein Mahngebühren Zinsen usw. zu bezahlen.
Der Auftraggeber soll Firstload.de sein.
Die Hauptforderung sollen 94,80 sein plus das andere alles sind ca 140Eur.
Auszüge aus dem Brief:
.....Leider hat ihr Kreditinstitut die Lastschrift nicht eingelöst...... Im Namen meiner Auftraggeberin......

Sind das wieder so [ edit] , die hoffen, das man es aus Angst überweist.
Sowas hatte mein Sohn schon mal im Sommer. Damals war es tricky.at
Da hab ich auch nix bezahlt und nix mehr gehört.
LG
Carola

_persönliche Daten und rechtlich bedenkliche Bezeichnung editiert
es wird dringend empfohlen die Nutzungsbedingungen zu lesen und  zu beachten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php  modaction _


----------

